# [Emerge] Portage erreur ....

## wasabi-paris

Bonjour,, 

Depuis quelque temps je ne parviens plus a quoique se soir avec emerge 

Que de probleme a commencer par emerge portage

Que faire ??? HELP ME 

```
/home/usr # emerge portage

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Starting parallel fetch

>>> Emerging (1 of 14) dev-libs/expat-2.1.0-r2

 * expat-2.1.0.tar.gz SHA256 SHA512 WHIRLPOOL size ;-) ...                                                                      [ ok ]

 * Package:    dev-libs/expat-2.1.0-r2

 * Repository: gentoo

 * Maintainer: freedesktop-bugs@gentoo.org

 * USE:        abi_x86_32 elibc_glibc kernel_linux unicode userland_GNU x86

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking expat-2.1.0.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/expat-2.1.0-r2/work

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/expat-2.1.0-r2/work

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/expat-2.1.0-r2/work/expat-2.1.0 ...

 * Running elibtoolize in: expat-2.1.0/conftools/

 *   Applying portage/1.2.0 patch ...

 *   Applying sed/1.5.6 patch ...

 *   Applying as-needed/2.2.6 patch ...

>>> Source prepared.

>>> Configuring source in /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/expat-2.1.0-r2/work/expat-2.1.0 ...

 * econf: updating expat-2.1.0/conftools/config.sub with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.sub

 * econf: updating expat-2.1.0/conftools/config.guess with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.guess

/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/expat-2.1.0-r2/work/expat-2.1.0/configure --prefix=/usr --build=i686-pc-linux-gnu --host=i686-pc-linux-gnu --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/usr/share --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var/lib --disable-static

checking build system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking host system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking how to print strings... printf

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

checking whether the C compiler works... yes

checking for C compiler default output file name... a.out

checking for suffix of executables...

checking whether we are cross compiling... no

checking for suffix of object files... o

checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc accepts -g... yes

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc option to accept ISO C89... none needed

checking for a sed that does not truncate output... /usr/bin/sed

checking for grep that handles long lines and -e... /bin/grep

checking for egrep... /bin/grep -E

checking for fgrep... /bin/grep -F

checking for ld used by i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... /usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld

checking if the linker (/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) is GNU ld... yes

checking for BSD- or MS-compatible name lister (nm)... /usr/bin/nm -B

checking the name lister (/usr/bin/nm -B) interface... BSD nm

checking whether ln -s works... yes

checking the maximum length of command line arguments... 1572864

checking whether the shell understands some XSI constructs... yes

checking whether the shell understands "+="... yes

checking how to convert i686-pc-linux-gnu file names to i686-pc-linux-gnu format... func_convert_file_noop

checking how to convert i686-pc-linux-gnu file names to toolchain format... func_convert_file_noop

checking for /usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld option to reload object files... -r

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-objdump... objdump

checking how to recognize dependent libraries... pass_all

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-dlltool... dlltool

checking how to associate runtime and link libraries... printf %s\n

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-ar... i686-pc-linux-gnu-ar

checking for archiver @FILE support... @

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-strip... i686-pc-linux-gnu-strip

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib... i686-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib

checking for gawk... gawk

checking command to parse /usr/bin/nm -B output from i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc object... ok

checking for sysroot... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-mt... no

checking for mt... no

checking if : is a manifest tool... no

checking how to run the C preprocessor... /lib/cpp

configure: error: in `/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/expat-2.1.0-r2/work/expat-2.1.0-build':

configure: error: C preprocessor "/lib/cpp" fails sanity check

See `config.log' for more details

!!! Please attach the following file when seeking support:

!!! /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/expat-2.1.0-r2/work/expat-2.1.0-build/config.log

 * ERROR: dev-libs/expat-2.1.0-r2 failed (configure phase):

 *   econf failed

 *

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   56:  Called src_configure

 *   environment, line 5571:  Called econf '--disable-static'

 *     ebuild.sh, line  557:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *                      die "econf failed"

 *

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =dev-libs/expat-2.1.0-r2',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =dev-libs/expat-2.1.0-r2'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/expat-2.1.0-r2/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/expat-2.1.0-r2/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/expat-2.1.0-r2/work/expat-2.1.0'

>>> Failed to emerge dev-libs/expat-2.1.0-r2, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/expat-2.1.0-r2/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package dev-libs/expat-2.1.0-r2:

 * ERROR: dev-libs/expat-2.1.0-r2 failed (configure phase):

 *   econf failed

 *

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   56:  Called src_configure

 *   environment, line 5571:  Called econf '--disable-static'

 *     ebuild.sh, line  557:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *                      die "econf failed"

 *

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =dev-libs/expat-2.1.0-r2',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =dev-libs/expat-2.1.0-r2'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/expat-2.1.0-r2/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/expat-2.1.0-r2/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/expat-2.1.0-r2/work/expat-2.1.0'

```

----------

## wasabi-paris

```
Available profile symlink targets:

  [1]   default/linux/x86/13.0 *

  [2]   default/linux/x86/13.0/selinux

  [3]   default/linux/x86/13.0/desktop 

  [4]   default/linux/x86/13.0/desktop/gnome

  [5]   default/linux/x86/13.0/desktop/gnome/systemd

  [6]   default/linux/x86/13.0/desktop/kde

  [7]   default/linux/x86/13.0/desktop/kde/systemd

  [8]   default/linux/x86/13.0/developer

  [9]   hardened/linux/x86

  [10]  hardened/linux/x86/selinux

  [11]  hardened/linux/uclibc/x86

```

```

eselect kernel list

Available kernel symlink targets:

  [1]   linux-2.6.27-gentoo-r8 *

```

----------

## xaviermiller

hello,

Donne-nous aussi la sortie de 

```
gcc-config -l
```

 et 

```
emerge --info
```

Vérifie en priorité les CFLAGS.

----------

